# 2007 Honda CRF150R



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's my daughters bike. It's got a new top end and other parts. Wicked Motor Sports in Tooele did all the work. ($1300.00 parts and labor)
$2400.00 OBO


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*SOLD!*


----------

